# Film Title Quiz



## heyzeus321

Try and guess the Flim Titles from the Freeze Frame

http://www.files.arnodewever.com/Film Title Quiz_V1.xls

Try and get all 60

There are a few I can't put my finger on


----------



## kaneda

Thats quite random! I got the grand score of 9 out of 60!  I liked the lord of the rings one though "which one?" nice


----------



## Princess Ivy

i got a blank page and then something tried to download itself to my pc before resurecting an msn search i carried out three days ago.


----------



## sanityassassin

i got the page but couldnt put any answers in although i wouldve got about 20 or so


----------



## stencyl

27/60 for me.


What's the one with the neck brace and the blue stretch pants? I know that I should probably know it...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

47/60 in 10 minutes without trying 

The neck brace one is familiar but that wasn't one of the ones I got - sorry


----------



## Ash

44, but I refused to spend too long on the ones I can't get that I'm sure I know... I have work to do.

Neck Brace = Wayne's World

Had a second glance through... up to 52 now.


----------



## Culhwch

I got 34. Is there an answer list somewhere, 'cause otherwise this is gonna bug me for the next week...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Culhwch, I'll PM them to you, managed to get all 60 after a bit of thought 

EDIT: Actually, after checking, No. 59 still escapes me so I _nearly_ got them all.


----------



## Culhwch

Many thanks, WS.


----------



## bendoran

59 is a bowling film


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Ah!
Cheers for that bendoran - got them all now 
(I knew I'd seen it)


----------



## Ahdkaw

Strange, there has been a thread running this quiz for probably more than a year at another board I frequent, I just don't know which is the original.

See here: http://jasidog.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=321&st=0


----------



## bendoran

i have 53 of them.

cant get 2,5,9,15,26,40,53.

clues please!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

2) Recently Remade
5) Classic spoof comedy from the 80s
9) Hard to give a clue without giving the game away but, *Kevin Bacon*
15) This was a real toughie. Clue: now legendary twist ending
26) Classic 80s movie with Tom Hanks
40) "They call me Meat" 
53) Three syllables which dominated the fashion world.


----------



## sanityassassin

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> i got the page but couldnt put any answers in although i wouldve got about 20 or so


 
got it working and got 32/60 but a couple more i should have got but couldnt remember the title


----------



## sanityassassin

up to 58/60 now still cant get 23 or 39 any hints people


----------



## Auer

I got 26 out of 60 with my first attempt... grrr... I've been too lazy watching films.


----------



## sanityassassin

a lot are really fustrating as you reconise the scene and you just cant place it also you have to get the name spot on or it is considered wrong a couple i took about 6 or 8 attempts to get right


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> up to 58/60 now still cant get 23 or 39 any hints people


 
23) "This isn't Nam, there are rules"  - seriously though, I can't believe you didn't get this. One of the finest comedy movies of all time.
39) Vince Vaughan movie - one of his earlier ones.


----------



## bendoran

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> 2) Recently Remade
> 5) Classic spoof comedy from the 80s
> 9) Hard to give a clue without giving the game away but, *Kevin Bacon*
> 15) This was a real toughie. Clue: now legendary twist ending
> 26) Classic 80s movie with Tom Hanks
> 40) "They call me Meat"
> 53) Three syllables which dominated the fashion world.


 
ok for 2 i tried charlie and the chocolate factory but it didnt work. i know the scene but i just cant get it.

and 15, are you sure that clue aint for 18?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

For number 2, the original wasn't called Charlie & the Chocolate Factory...

And I stand by my comments for number 15. 
Much better & less obvious than number 18's twist ending.


----------



## bendoran

got all sixty!!!!  one of the guys in the office managed to get number 15 for me!!!


----------



## lizzybob

I KNOW that I have got 13 and 14 right but the stupid thing is telling me I have them wrong ... grrrrrrrrrr! 
In fact it is doing that with a few of them.
Can someone send me the answers as it is doing my nut because I know them but I don't if you see what I mean?
Currently got 35 / 60


----------



## lizzybob

I'm really stuck on 48 - anyone got a clue they can give me?
Now on 41/60


----------



## bendoran

stars a minutae singer who has a penchant for changing his name


----------



## lizzybob

being a bit dumb - anything slightly clearer?


----------



## sanityassassin

bendoran said:
			
		

> stars a minutae singer who has a penchant for changing his name


 
being a bit dumb - anything slightly clearer?

this film is a colourful weather


----------



## sanityassassin

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> 23) "This isn't Nam, there are rules"  - seriously though, I can't believe you didn't get this. One of the finest comedy movies of all time.
> 39) Vince Vaughan movie - one of his earlier ones.


 
never acually seen 23 although ive heard it is good its on my to see list


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Step 1: Watch it.
Step 2: Kick yourself for depriving yourself of the funniest comedy movie for the last 20 years.
Step 3: Shamelessly pimp this movie to complete strangers!


----------



## dreamwalker

wowo, thats hard and weird. nice link


----------



## babyelefant

Ok, I don't get the tips....I seariously need help here. I have 50/60 already, but
5, 15, 29, 31, 40, 44(which one?), 50, 57, 59....

HELP!!
And I need really help, because even if I know the movies, I will only know them in german, what makes this not easier


----------



## babyelefant

oh, and 39!
Help please!


----------



## Ahdkaw

Just have a look at the source code that underlies the Excel document, it contains all the answers.


----------



## babyelefant

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> Just have a look at the source code that underlies the Excel document, it contains all the answers.


Where would be the fun in this?


----------



## babyelefant

and I have now almost all answers 
just 29, 39, 40, and 59 are missing....


----------



## sanityassassin

babyelefant said:
			
		

> and I have now almost all answers
> just 29, 39, 40, and 59 are missing....





40)80's american teen sex comedy
59)very funny ten pin bowling film

hope these help


----------



## babyelefant

Thank you, i've guessed 40 maybe an hour ago...now only 59 and 29 are missing...but i think about the tip for 59, thank you


----------



## dwndrgn

I must not watch enough movies.  I only got 28 and of the others, none of them look familiar to me at all.  I couldn't get:
7,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,23,24,25,29,31,32,33,36,37,39,44,45,46,50,52,53,54,55,57,58,60
Yes, I'm sad.


----------



## babyelefant

1) with Dan Aykroyd and Eddie Murphy
2) recently remade with Johnny Depp
3) Warren Beatty
6) that's Jim Carrey
8) the person in front is Debra Winger
9) Kevin Bacon
10) Steven King wrote the story
20)  Big ship
22)  A Delorean
26) Tom Hanks and a fairground
35) movie by clive barker
38) Will Smith is in this
41) something green and a donkey
42) Keanu Reeves
43) "You're the one that I want"


I hope that helps...


----------



## amliv595

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows where I can get the answers for the quiz? I've been at it for ages and it's driving me mad!  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rodders

I scored 47. It's a lot harder than you think.


----------



## piglet

Hi Guys

Its taking forever so far i have got 34/60

I am stuck on the following, can someone give me some clues please

thanks

5
11
13
15
17
24
25
28
29
31
32
33
34
36
41
44
45
48
50
52
53
54
55
56
58
60

Thanks so much


----------

